# Ca tient la route



## Bull's Eye

Beste forumleden,

In een campagne van een automerk wordt er afgesloten met "ça tient la route". Ik slaag er niet in een Nederlandstalig alternatief te vinden met weg, baan of een ander synoniem in. Heeft iemand soms suggesties?

Alvast heel erg bedankt!


----------



## George French

The literal English version is 'it holds the road" or in Dutch "Het houdt de weg".

GF..

Waarschijnlijk.


----------



## Peterdg

"(Goed) de baan houden" is toch een courante Nederlandse uitdrukking!


----------



## bibibiben

_X houdt goed (de) baan, X__ is baanvast _of _X is een baanvaste auto_. Ik hoor ook wel eens _wegvast_, maar ik zie dat dit woord op Google wel erg weinig treffers oplevert.


----------



## Bull's Eye

Bedankt allemaal, maar de context is anders. Het is een woordspeling. Het gaat om een 'onweerstaanbaar' financieel aanbod, dat wordt afgesloten met 'ça tient la route', dat je zou kunnen omschrijven als "Dat houdt steek" of "dat lijkt te kloppen". Ik ben nu op zoek naar een alternatief voor "Dat houdt steek" maar dan met weg of baan in, of iets anders dat met mobiliteit te maken heeft.


----------



## Sjonger

Ik heb er nooit van gehoord. Een auto kan 'wegvast' zijn geloof ik, of 'een goede wegligging hebben'.


----------



## bibibiben

Bull's Eye said:


> Bedankt allemaal, maar de context is anders. Het is een woordspeling. Het gaat om een 'onweerstaanbaar' financieel aanbod, dat wordt afgesloten met 'ça tient la route', dat je zou kunnen omschrijven als "Dat houdt steek" of "dat lijkt te kloppen". Ik ben nu op zoek naar een alternatief voor "Dat houdt steek" maar dan met weg of baan in, of iets anders dat met mobiliteit te maken heeft.




Aha, dat verandert de zaak. 

Ik heb zo de indruk dat er geen vertaling voorhanden is die zowel messcherp de essentie van "tenir la route" weergeeft als een toespeling maakt op verkeer of vervoer. Volgens mij moet je dus uitwijken naar erg vrije vertalingen.

Als het erom gaat te benadrukken dat het aanbod deugdelijk in elkaar zit, zou deze erg vrije vertaling een mogelijkheid kunnen zin: _X, de meest logische weg_. Mocht het er meer om gaan dat het niet fout kan gaan als je op het aanbod ingaat, dan is deze vertaling misschien passender: _X, een betrouwbare weg_. Of anders: _Met X hou je koers.

_Wellicht zijn er nog betere vertalingen mogelijk. Ik ben benieuwd naar de suggesties van anderen.


----------

